# Blue & Green Medusa Hair (Bash Reject)



## soligen (Apr 3, 2012)

At one time this was going to be my freestyle entry for the bash, but something was just not quite right with it, so I set it aside.  Kind of frustrating as I think this is the coolest blank I ever made.

After looking at it for a few weeks, I decided some proportions were off, so I made some tweaks.  Lengthened the post and shortened the cap finial.  I also slimmed it down from the original.  Some of you may recall back in February I had started a thread on pen proportions.  It was my disappointment in version 1 of this pen that prompted that thread.  It is amazing now much difference some small changes can have on overall impact.

I finally got the bulb filler parts in and finished it up.  This pen uses a large BOCK nib & feed (modified for a breather tube) and clear silicone sac.

The wood is hard maple with inlay of blue & green paper and aluminum.

The blank is very delicate.  Turned with the skew, and no sanding until after the CA was built up to protect the inlays.

I had a tough time getting good pictures, but I think I captured some of how the metal inlay catches the light.

All comments welcome.


----------



## Twissy (Apr 3, 2012)

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 3, 2012)

Twissy said:


> All I can say is "WOW"


 

What he said!


----------



## booney0717 (Apr 3, 2012)

really cool pen!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 3, 2012)

Ya WOW


----------



## philb (Apr 3, 2012)

Stunning! Can't even imagine how long that blank took to make!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 3, 2012)

Dennis, that is one of the best...no make it the best looking Component-Less pens made from a wood blank ever posted here.
There was a tread last week about is Kit-less/Component-less just a fad and the saleability of the kit-less/component-less pens, this one has the bling necessary to make it sale-able at any high end venue....


----------



## propencity (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a piece of art, Dennis.


----------



## Dan26 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wowzer!! That is amazing.


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm adding another 'Wow'!

That is amazing.  Beautiful work.  AND inspiring...

Ken


----------



## reiddog1 (Apr 3, 2012)

It hurts my head just thinking of what it took to make that blank.  Good show and a very nice pen.

Dave


----------



## wizard (Apr 3, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful work!!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Apr 3, 2012)

........................... (speechless).............:star:


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 3, 2012)

That's FREAKING awesome. Just making the blank must take a few weeks. I salute your patience and your attention to detail.

Charles


----------



## PenPal (Apr 3, 2012)

Dennis,

Green is great the foliage appearance restful but active, matched throughout, I agree in the pen assembled looks taut and terrific fit for any display on the Catwalk of Pens where it would hold its own.

Man that green is deep and sweet oozes class and workmanship, one of those rare pens neat open and closed. I have a feeling for non posted going way back so I would use it unposted, the beauty is personal choice allows that.

See you turned yourself inside and out to match that swirly jungle pattern, this pleases my geometric eye creating IMHO real balance, OK so its in my nature to give my assessment never could spell OOH and AH. This pen deserves credit where credit is due and without any
predudice becomes a thing of beauty and a joy forever, to quote an old movie title one to live with.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice pen and work Dennis! it's Definitely got the WOW factor.:biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Apr 3, 2012)

OMG!!!


----------



## tim self (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome!!  And what Roy said.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Apr 3, 2012)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Echo the WOW Factor!*

Beautiful Dennis! I think you did capture the flash from the aluminum in the pics. That puts it over the top for me. Seriously cool!


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

That's art, Dennis. Nicely done. Just curious, how much time do to have in the blank?

IMHO, the slimmed down body really adds to your design.

Well done.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 4, 2012)

That's one heck of a fine Reject,!!!!


----------



## Turned Around (Apr 4, 2012)

very cool


----------



## gbpens (Apr 4, 2012)

WOW is an under statement! The curves, width of inlay and selction of materials is extraordinary.


----------



## PSU1980 (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't think of any different words to describe your pen that hasn't already been used.  The pen is a true example of patience and craftsmanship.  OUTSTANDING.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 4, 2012)

The blank is absolutely awesome. I can't even begin to wrap my head around what it took to make that.

However, I am going to step away from what seems to be the general consensus on the proportions of the pen. For me, the black section at the post end is too long. I think it would have looked better with more body and a shorter post. But, I understand that things like that are subjective and I may be a little weird in that respect.

I know I could not even begin to make anything like that. I have the utmost respect for what you have done.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 4, 2012)

Dennis,
Fantastic looking reject. Really.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 4, 2012)

great piece of work... congrats


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 4, 2012)

Truly an awesome pen and a real work of art.  I do however humbly agree with Gary on this. The first thing that grabbed me was the amazing detail of the blank, the second thing unfortunately was the overly long post end. But the blank is simply stunning and more than makes up for that.

Truly amazing work!! You should be very proud of that!!!



G1Pens said:


> However, I am going to step away from what seems to be the general consensus on the proportions of the pen. For me, the black section at the post end is too long. I think it would have looked better with more body and a shorter post. But, I understand that things like that are subjective and I may be a little weird in that respect.
> 
> I know I could not even begin to make anything like that. I have the utmost respect for what you have done.


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 4, 2012)

Great design and execution.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome pen & blank.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## broitblat (Apr 4, 2012)

Very impressive and attractive.

  -Barry


----------



## glycerine (May 17, 2012)

For some reason, I'm just now seeing this.  Really AWESOME!!


----------



## gimpy (May 17, 2012)

DIDO !!


----------



## RSidetrack (May 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Gilrock (May 17, 2012)

I actually thought of this pen a couple days ago when I saw a comment about the pen on the front page being the best example of segmenting ever seen.  It's a great pen but I bet this pen was more difficult.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 17, 2012)

I see the concept for building that blank.  Now I am thinking it may even be possible for the likes of me to figure it out.  

You got me interested and I have no time to fool with it.  But is now on my list.

I like it.

Phil


----------



## rizaydog (May 18, 2012)

Wow is right.  Fantastic work.  That is a great pen.


----------



## el_d (May 18, 2012)

Thats really nice.....

(Golf Clap)............


----------

